# Lent starts today. For those that observe, what are you giving up?



## J.B Books (Feb 17, 2021)

Ash Wednesday today, beginning of Lent.

First day of Lent. Day of fasting and abstinence.

I am sure that there are a lot of people here that couldn't care less. You don't have to post. It's OK.

But for those that observe (or used to) I am sure you are either giving up something or have a memory of trying to give up something for Lent.

I always find I loose weight during Lent as I try to give up alcoholic beverages.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 17, 2021)

Same things every year. Alcohol, meat, all confectionery, that includes desserts, chocolate and virtually every sort of sweet tooth goody that has sugar in it. It's a very long six weeks.


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 17, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Same things every year. Alcohol, meat, all confectionery, that includes desserts, chocolate and virtually every sort of sweet tooth goody that has sugar in it. It's a very long six weeks.


Wow. Good for you! 
I don't eat a lot of meat compared to when I was younger as it is. But no meat at all? Wow again. 
I also don't eat much sugar based things so that would be easy for me.
However, no bourbon at the end of the day or a glass of wine with dinner...that's tough!


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 17, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> Ash Wednesday today, beginning of Lent.
> 
> First day of Lent. Day of fasting and abstinence.
> 
> ...


We are Catholics...we do observe...we do care! But, in all honesty, I haven't decided what to give up yet...but it will find me.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 17, 2021)

I know...chocolate and that is a hard one as I LOVE chocolate!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 17, 2021)

So in past years I've given up Barry's Irish Tea, reading fiction, and various other things.  This year it's ice cream.  But I also *add* some things, like praying the Rosary more, reading a book about St. Therese, etc.  I try to put the money I save on the things I don't buy toward the needs of others.


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 17, 2021)

Another thing we do during Lent is that we don't buy any meat, cheese, canned goods, and anything that needs to be frozen.
We only buy fresh fruit, vegetables and milk for my coffee.
We make our meals from whatever we have in the freezers and shelves now.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 17, 2021)

We were raised Catholic as kids and the obvious thing we all wanted to give up was chores, followed by school as a close second.  We never were able to do that, so we had to settle for giving up dessert or TV, or other activities along those lines.

Tony


----------



## Dana (Feb 17, 2021)

Work...yes that's right! All signed, sealed and delivered. Giving up work for a few weeks and then my new venture begins to blossom I hope!


----------



## terry123 (Feb 17, 2021)

For Lent I am giving up negative thinking and judging others.  I am affirming Divine Order in my life.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 18, 2021)

For me it will be alcohol, soda, and meat on Friday. The hardest thing would be coffee and that is what I should REALLY give up. I’ve already blown it, but there is always tomorrow if I remember it in time


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 18, 2021)

Lent does not go unnoticed in my household, as my son, a monk and a man of words, goes to extremes with his fasting list during this period. Lent does not escape here!

I invited my son to move in with me, seeing as I have three bedrooms and he was free and ready for new beginnings so to speak. He agreed. He has been a great help on the ranch, as a couple of freak accidents dictated extra hands were needed. Just so you know, I am the healthy one!

'Tis working out super, as our bedrooms are at either end, with one in the middle as our office...yes, I share. All I can say is that I'm sure glad I wrote my short stories years ago, as he is a man of words (also a writer), who would have critiqued them to death!

I have added to my Lent to-do list: no chocolate (waaa!), no nuts (waaa!), and no wine, but no way José am I following my son's list!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm giving up, giving up stuff......


----------

